#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Software voor visuals bewegend op de verschillende frequentie delen van de muziek

## spacecremers

Beste VJ's en hobbyisten,

Ik ben op zoek naar een software waarmee je verschillende visuals kan laten bewegen op de verschillende frequentie delen van de muziek. Ik heb geëxperimenteerd met filters om de hoge of lage frequenties te dempen, waarna ik het geluid als externe geluidsbron heb aangesloten aan het programma G-force en Whitecape. Helaas is dit erg omslachtig en dempen de filters maar 6 decibel van het betreffende frequentie deel. Daarom zou ik dit graag virtueel doen, zoals dat kan bij een equalizer. Door gebruik te maken van een fast fourier transform (FFT) is het waarachijnlijk mogelijk, maar ik weet te weinig van electronica om dit te gebruiken. Van Max MSP/PD en dergelijken heb ik ook geen kaas gegeten en met VVVV kom ik er ook niet uit... Kent iemand een software die deze tool bezit en waarmee ook verschillende visuals zijn aan te sturen? De visuals van de programma's g-force en whitecape zijn niet erg spectaculair... of is dit als patch/plug-in ergens te downloaden voor een programma? 
Er zullen zeker nog meer mensen interesse naar hebben en het zal geweldig zijn als iemand mij hier een tip over kan geven!

Groet! 
Paul

----------


## JeroenVDV

artificialeyes.tv

----------

